

Hitler's art of flowers and fairytale castles sells for £280,000 at auction - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/21/hitlers-art-of-flowers-and-fairytale-castles-sells-for-280000-at-auction

======
anti-shill
I would love to have some of hitler's art! He really is the most famous (or
infamous) person in history. His art should sell for millions.

Although I am of the theory that he was basically a tool of, and a creation
of, the upper class in their quest to stop bolshevism in germany.

